# Vintage Revell HO building Kits



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi Guys!
I was figuring on adding some intermodal as I do have a few Locomotives that are current for the nineties so...I'm at my LHS digging through the shelf of new stuff and I decide to wander over to the "consignment" shelf and have a look at whats "new" and I spot these two ancient Revell kits (1957 to '60). The Small Town Station and the Sand & Pump House and Fuel Tank...The era suits my Alco Pa's so I had a look....These are Mint unbuilt kits! and are they neat...they come with detail items like barrels , cigarette machine, baggage, baggage cart, crates and people. Why can't today's kits com with this stuff??? I purchased a few of the Cornerstone Buildings and got..well ...the building but nothing else...it would be so neat to see stuff like this again , where in one kit you could have a relatively complete scene. The kits where quite inexpensive so I scooped them both...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice find, the reason they don't come with anything is so you can go buy them separate.
They make more money.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I bought the small town station as an Atlas kit recently. Most of the Revel kits have been remade by Tyco, Polo, IHC, Con Cor or more recently Model Power over the years. Some of the finer details are still there but not pictured. Model Power will sometimes put 'figures included' in small print on the box.


----------



## Nolackofwanna (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi
Well that's interesting that Revell would release its tooling to others, in the scale cars and boats etc. Revell has brought back (with vintage box art) some really early kits giving me the impression that they have their collective stuff together when it comes to preservation of tooling. My inexperience with early Railway stuff is showing, with regards to my comments about the lack of detail parts in kits presently on the market, I'll have to keep my eyes open for the "fine print".


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Nolackofwanna said:


> Hi
> Well that's interesting that Revell would release its tooling to others, in the scale cars and boats etc. Revell has brought back (with vintage box art) some really early kits giving me the impression that they have their collective stuff together when it comes to preservation of tooling. My inexperience with early Railway stuff is showing, with regards to my comments about the lack of detail parts in kits presently on the market, I'll have to keep my eyes open for the "fine print".


Reveal let all there stuff go when they got out of the HO train market. There is a common dual bay engine house that has been made in one form or another by multiple companies, all date back to Reveal molds for it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That Sand & Pump House is hands down my favorite kit of theirs, hope to find one in my travels. Nice find...:thumbsup:


----------

